# At what age (neuter)...



## pugsley0134 (May 4, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

My puppy ... Shaggy (13 weeks) for just at the vet; basic shots. I asked the vet how old Shaggy needs to be, in order for them to neuter him. The vet said 4 to 6 months. However, online... I did some research, and it says do not have your dog spayed or neutered before 2 yrs of age?

It went on about all types of cancers and other studies done at university. It did say that for bitches, it's better at a younger age due to breast cancer. As for males... it said that early neuter/castration, is most likely to cause hip/joint problems and even cancer around 6 to 9 years of age.

So... my main question to all you fellow members: At what age did you have your GSD/s spayed or neutered? And if you didn't have them done... and you are NOT a breeder... why did you decide against it?

Thanks so Much
I'm new here; so I hope I am doing this correctly


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Check the Basic Care forum. There are lots of threads about spay/neuter age.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not going to unless there is a health reason. There are not many studies but the few out there are showing it's healthier for both sexes to remain in tact.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

I waited till he was 3 years old, as I wanted him to physically mature properly. The vet, and my sister kept bugging me to get it done at 6 months of age all the way up till he was three, but I held my ground.
I wouldn't do it till at least a little over 2 years, if at all.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would never, and have never, done my males unless a medical necessity. That only happened with one dog. Although it most likely extended his life, I was not pleased with the physical changes at all and he was neutered at the age of six.

I have a young female now, and took the short cut on research and checked with several breeders and the consensus was don't do it, ever, unless a medical necessity.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've always in the past had my dogs spayed and neutered early on.I've decided to leave Samson intact unless a medical condition makes it necessary.There's just no reason to.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm waiting until my male pup is 18-24 months. I still feel it's healthier for them to be fixed, just later. All of mine are fixed, all before a year. I have never noticed any physical changes. I've decided to do things a little differently so I have experience both ways. I will never leave a dog intact for life.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I used to think it was best to educate the public on the benefits of keeping dogs intact, but I have changed my mind after working with the German Shepherd owners of the majority of the population. (And I'm not saying you are one of them  )

We just got back from the pet store where I saw a cute little BYB female GSD puppy. And one of the first things they told us upon introductions was that they are probably going to breed her, just because they wanted to.

I think that if someone has no good intentions for breeding and proving the dog to be a suitable breeding candidate, then neutering once the dog has had a chance to physically mature a bit is much better than the alternative of the public thinking that every dog should be bred just because.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> I used to think it was best to educate the public on the benefits of keeping dogs intact, but I have changed my mind after working with the German Shepherd owners of the majority of the population. (And I'm not saying you are one of them  )
> 
> We just got back from the pet store where I saw a cute little BYB female GSD puppy. And one of the first things they told us upon introductions was that they are probably going to breed her, just because they wanted to.
> 
> I think that if someone has no good intentions for breeding and proving the dog to be a suitable breeding candidate, then neutering once the dog has had a chance to physically mature a bit is much better than the alternative of the public thinking that every dog should be bred just because.


I feel the same way , this is real world advice!
I'd say a good 90% or more of pet owners really ought to follow their vets advice and neuter or spay their pets, because they are first and foremost pets and the simple truth is altered pets are easier to manage! 
The op should neuter the dog when he's 12-16 mos.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

With all the new studies, especially the ones about CCL ruptures and neutering too early (not as dramatic an issue with females), I would wait until at least 12 months, if not better around two years. I do feel that leaving them intact is not a bad thing, but it should be done with people who are able to take responsibility for their animal. The average Joe is sadly not that person.

My current dogs that are fixed were neutered at 13 months and the female was spayed at 3.5 years, which was when I got her. I'm not a fan of living with dogs that have heat cycles lol. xD My current puppy is about 22 months and still intact. He has an issue with his heart, which is my main reason for holding off. That and I have a chance to get him pexied with a new way for the surgeons I work with to do it lol. Which makes things a touch cheaper.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Colie CVT said:


> With all the new studies, especially the ones about CCL ruptures and neutering too early (not as dramatic an issue with females), I would wait until at least 12 months, if not better around two years. I do feel that leaving them intact is not a bad thing, but it should be done with people who are able to take responsibility for their animal. The average Joe is sadly not that person.
> 
> My current dogs that are fixed were neutered at 13 months and the female was spayed at 3.5 years, which was when I got her. I'm not a fan of living with dogs that have heat cycles lol. xD My current puppy is about 22 months and still intact. He has an issue with his heart, which is my main reason for holding off. That and I have a chance to get him pexied with a new way for the surgeons I work with to do it lol. Which makes things a touch cheaper.


It's interesting because the vet that I work for is very well known for CCL repairs in this part of the country, and he is also very active in field trials with his dogs. We see a ton of his field trial clients for CCL repairs and the majority of them are intact males.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I decided to spay Jasira at 3 years old but that was because her OFA rating came back with mild hip displasia and I refuse to pass that along. The vet told me that when he did spay her, her ovaries were wierdly large and she probably wouldn't have been able to breed anyway.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> It's interesting because the vet that I work for is very well known for CCL repairs in this part of the country, and he is also very active in field trials with his dogs. We see a ton of his field trial clients for CCL repairs and the majority of them are intact males.


Another case of correlation doesn't equal causation!


----------



## rhamyj (Dec 24, 2014)

In my research I notice that there are breeders that advise against it. I also wonder if you should do it or not.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've gotten a couple of the Hooligans vasectomies which work for me. Mac had to get neutered when he was 6 or 7 because he had an enlarged prostate.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

My dog is almost three and intact. I plan on keeping him intact, unless something happened in which neutering would be the best thing to do. I have zero intentions of breeding him, just based on research, I find it healthier to not neuter.

My female will be spayed once I am done showing her. So probably after 2. No intentions of breeding her either. Just for health reasons. I think it's better to spay a female.


----------

